# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Hair transplant

## Dodoo

Hello 

Im 28 i dont have any disease im looking for hair transplant any advice in Turkey?

----------


## joyce112

Only used it in shampoo (with good experience). Looking at the fact that it's a DHT Blocker it will only work as long as you use it, no matter if taken orally or applied topical.
UNO Online

----------


## Alisa9

What Happens During a Female Hair Transplant?
As in men, female hair transplant surgery involves removing hair follicles from the donor area in the back of the head and transplanting or grafting them to the recipient area in the hairline and top of the head.

Harvesting from the donor area can be done using one of two female hair transplant techniques: 1) Strip harvesting, where a strip of hair-bearing scalp is removed from the back of the head and then sutured closed, or 2) follicular unit extraction (FUE), where individual follicular units are extracted using a handheld device in Dr. Griffins practice. Both techniques yield follicular units for transplantation. In each case, tiny incisions are made in the recipient area. Grafts containing new hair follicles are placed into these incisions.

Female Hair Transplant Results and Recovery
Women may prefer the FUE technique for a female hair transplant because, unlike the strip procedure, there is minimal pain and discomfort after the procedure. An area of the patients scalp is cut short, then covered with long hair after the procedure.

With the FUE female hair transplant procedure, there is no linear scar, as in the strip procedure. This approach allows for a shorter hairstyle.

Both female hair transplant techniques result in a natural appearance of the transplanted follicles. In both cases, the new follicles produce a new hair three to six months post-op. The hairs from the female hair transplant settle in and will continue to grow for the patients lifetime. More than one procedure may be necessary to completely correct the area of thinning.

Post-operatively, after either a strip procedure or an FUE, instructions are given to help in the recovery and healing of the new follicles from the female hair transplant. Scabs or crusts will form on the new grafts. These are best soaked off. Swelling, aching, and tightness may occur on the forehead and around the eyes, but this is temporary.

After a strip procedure, there are sutures to be removed, which is not the case with FUE. Avoid engaging in any vigorous exercise for several days after a female hair transplant. Data analytics in Australia, a week is usually required for healing, after which resumption of normal shampooing is allowed, as is normal activity. The procedure is very well tolerated.

Female Hair Transplant Follow-Up Procedures
We generally recommend at least two female hair transplant procedures for the best results, although women have the option to wait and see how the new hair looks after it is grown in. At this point, they can decide on whether they want a second transplant procedure. Its preferable to wait at least 12 months between procedures to let the previous follicles grow in before doing the next. Although patients may never be able to restore the same amount of fullness they previously had, nor meet their exact ideal density, a female hair transplant will help to disguise any thin areas and may help them to feel more confident about their appearance.

----------


## Dodoo

Hello i need to get hair transplant im looking for options but i think Turkey is the best option to get hair transplant because of quality and price

----------


## kroxymanrio

You will unwind playing this thrilling online game. A unique updated edition of the Spider Solitaire series is Spider Solitaire 2 suit. Get lost in the universe of the traditional card game.

----------

